# My wife's 10g



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi folks,

This is my wife's/ours 10g non Co2 planted tank. This tank is 3 months old. Please, let us know how we are doing so far.
Over 100rcs
4 Harlequins
3 Tetras
1 Yellow Glo fish
Riccia, water sprite, anubias, some moss, echinodorus tenellus, ludwigia palustris( I think), some other ludwigia, repens or ovalis and a small temple plant. Lol, I wanted to stick some hornwort in there but, my wife said, NO.
Dosing EI using RootMedic micros and macros.
We are fairly new to this hobby and improvements will follow.

Lights: 24w t5ho Catalina fixture 12" above tank.
Filter : 1 Rena xp2
Heater : 50w Visi-Therm Deluxe 
Substarte : Eco Complete Black


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Whatever you're doing, it seems to be working! Tank looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Bert H.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

looks very healthy, congrats!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks joshvito.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have one question, you are using a Rena XP2 to filter this 10G tank?
Are you reducing the flow?
It is interesting, cause it relates to a discussion elsewhere on APC
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/75400-excited-word-about-filtration.html


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

joshvito said:


> I have one question, you are using a Rena XP2 to filter this 10G tank?
> Are you reducing the flow?
> It is interesting, cause it relates to a discussion elsewhere on APC
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/75400-excited-word-about-filtration.html


Hi,

Yes, I use an xp2 and did not reduce the flow one bit. As you can see in the pics the tank did not turn into Niagara Falls. The fish, rcs and plants are doing great. I would say using the xp2 for this tank is just perfect. I was told by almost everyone that the xp2 is too big for a 10g tank.
I have to admit that I, also thought it will be too much before I installed the filter but, I was pleasantly surprised.


----------

